# Was soll ich machen?????



## gast (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute ich hoffe das es jemanden gibt der mir helfen kann!! Also mein Dozent will das wir mit Monte Carlo und Downhill simplex ein Algorithmus programmiern, der das Minimum einer Funktion mit n-Parametern ausrechenen kann.Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll! Kein blassen schimmer wie ich das machen soll.Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir hilflosen weiterhelfen könntet.Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

Ehrlich ?

Ich würde mich entweder ein bisschen in Bibliotheken umschauen was die beiden Algorithmen sind und wie sie implementiert werden können oder das ganze im Netz mal durchforsten.....

Eigenarbeit führt zur größten Befriedigung


----------



## Student (1. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigenarbeit führt zur größten Befriedigung


oho .. wenn die frau an deiner seite das hören würde ;-)


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

:roll:  :lol:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jun 2004)

> Was soll ich machen?????


Beim nächsten Mal einen aussagekräftigen Titel verwenden!? 
 :meld:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Jun 2004)

Minimum einer Funktion?  f(x) = 3x²       ?? 
n-Parameter??? Was willst du mir damit sagen?

f(x) = 3x²+tx+sx   (???)

Minimum einer Funktion:

f(x) = 3x²

1. Ableitung:

f'(x) = 6x

2. Ableitung:

f''(x) = 6


1. Bedingung für Extremstelle(Minima, Maxima):

f'(x) = 0    <=> 3x² = 0

<=> x = 0;

2. Bedigung

f''(x) != 0

3. Bedigung für Minima

f''(x) > 0

--

f''(0) = 6;

6 > 0

=> Minimum: (0/f(0)) = (0/0)


---

Normalerweise gibt es in jeder Programmiersprache FunktionsParser mit denen sich solche Rechnungen ganz einfach bewerkstelligen lassen.

Aber, das Thema von deinem Beitrag ist schwachsinn...!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Jun 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber, das Thema von deinem Beitrag ist schwachsinn...!


S. o.


----------



## Student (1. Jun 2004)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mein Dozent will das wir mit Monte Carlo und Downhill simplex ein Algorithmus programmiern, der das Minimum einer Funktion mit n-Parametern ausrechenen kann.



Monte-Carlo = Monte-Carlo Simulationen oder was?

Bist du sicher, dass Ihr das in Java schreiben sollt? Ich denke nämlich, dass du da eher was falsch verstanden hast ..


----------



## gast (5. Jun 2004)

Nein ich habe das nicht falsch vrstanden. Wir sollen unter der Benutztung des Monte Carlo Algorithmus und Downhill Simplex ein Program schreiben, der das Minimum einer beliebigen Funktion mit n-Parametern errechnet.  Monte Carlo ist eine Methode mit der man Minima berechnen kann.Ihr braucht euch aber keine Gedanken darüber zu machen. Ich hab das Programm fertig und es läuft auch. Danke für eure Antworten. Wie heißt es doch so schön? selbst ist die Frau.  :wink:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jun 2004)

dann poste doch bitte mal den code, würde mich schon interessieren..!

Ach ja, mit "Monte Carlo" meinst du sicherlich ne Methode um ein Minima zu bestimmen, oder ? Also irgendwas mathematisches in code umgebaut


----------



## gast (6. Jun 2004)

etwas mathematisch ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt. Das war reines Mathe. Ich hab mich schon gefragt wo da die objekt orientierte Programmierung ist.Vor allem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht so etwas ähnliches Programmiert.Ich hab Java erst seit 2 Monaten.Und da will  der Dozent schon so was programmiert haben!!!! Manchmal glaub ich das er das selber nicht kann....Und wegen dem code: ist es in diesem Forum nicht so das keine codes gepostet werden sondern nur Tipps und Anregungen??


----------

